# حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو



## الملك العقرب (4 ديسمبر 2006)

_*اليكم حل المشكله التى تأرق كل الناس
وهى مشكله اللغه الغريبه فى الياهو
والتى تظهر لكل الناس والتى يتوجب عند فتح كل رساله اعاده تكويدها للغه العربيهview --->encoding

اليكم الطريقه التى تلغى هذه المشكله تلقائيا


 ابدأ - START
تشغيل - Run
ثم اكتب 
regedit
ثم 
OK
تفتح معك ناذفة محرر التسجيل - Registry editor
في شريط الاوامر
تحرير - Edit
ثم 
بحث - Find
ثم اكتب القيمة
C_28591.NLS
وابحث عنها واحذفها 
ثم ابحث عنها مره اخرى وأحذفها
وقم بتسجيل الخروج من النظام او اعادة تشغيل الجهاز
*_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع يا ملك يا عقرب ممتاز الله معاك يا اخى العزيز


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2006)

اي خدمة


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اي خدمة


----------



## قلم حر (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ : الملك العقرب .
أشكرك من كل قلبي !
فأنت أعطيتني الحل البسيط لمشكله عقدتني لأكثر من أسبوعين !
طبعا أكتب شكري بعدما حللت المشكله بحسب شرحك .
باركك الرب و حفظك .
شكرا مره أخرى .


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر لله


----------



## christ my lord (13 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا اخى الحبيب لانى انا كنت بأعانى فعلا من الحكاية دى وفى مشكلة تانى فى الياهو عند الدخول على البريد بيظهر موقع وفية ولد مرة يرقص ومرة يكون ماسك تسجيل كبير هو كل فترة بيتغير وانا لازم اضغط على لينك تانى للدخول على البريد بتاعى ومش عارف ازاى اتخلص من الموضوع دة وربنا يباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يا راجل انت طماع من عيني يا يوساب هشوف الحكاية ديه و ارد عليك


----------



## christ my lord (22 ديسمبر 2006)

اة انا طماع هههههههه الف شكر يا حبيبى انا عارف انك هتتعب معايا بس همتك معانا وورينا ازاى نتخلص من المشكلة الجامدة دى وربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشي يا مان


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا غالى على المجهود الجميل
نادر ناجى


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يناير 2007)

*العفو يا استاذ ناجي*


----------



## سمسمة (21 يناير 2007)

:beee: :beee: ممكن أسال سؤال انا اعمل الخطوات دى على الياهو ولا على الكمبيوتر :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: thank u


----------



## Michael (21 يناير 2007)

*


سمسمة قال:



			:beee: :beee: ممكن أسال سؤال انا اعمل الخطوات دى على الياهو ولا على الكمبيوتر :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: thank u
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


على الكمبيوتر

رجاء قراة الطريقة بتركيز

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي ردك الكريم اخ MichaelMagdy


----------



## سمسمة (22 يناير 2007)

thank you​


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

_*مرسي يا سمسمة و نشكر تعب MichaelMagdy 
مشرف منتدى الكمبيوتر
 ربنا يعوضكم*_


----------



## سمسمة (22 يناير 2007)

انا اللى متشكرة انا كنت عايزة اسال سوال لو حبيت اعمل نوتة تليفونات على النت اعملها ازاى[/center] معلش انا [/​size]حتعبك معايا​​


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

_*في مواقع كتير بتعمل الخدمة ده و علي فكرة الياهو ميل في الخاصية ديه اي حاجة تاني*_


----------



## سمسمة (22 يناير 2007)

مش شرط على الياهو ممكن اى حاجة تانية


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 يناير 2007)

هشوف و هبعتلك علي الخاص اوكي


----------



## عمود الدين (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور ياملك


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## اشرف جورجي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

شكرا ياعقرب


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## christin (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

*الف شكر*


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

العفو  يا قمر


----------



## emy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

_مرسى يا ملك على تعبك_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

العفو اي خدمة


----------



## bishawy_86 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

شكرا اخى الحبيب الملك العقرب على هذه المعلومة الرائعة 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

أه الحلاوة دى ياعقرب 
ربنا يباركك مشكور على هذة المعلومات


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*



bishawy_86 قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب الملك العقرب على هذه المعلومة الرائعة
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​


ربنا يبارك حياتك مرسي علي الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> أه الحلاوة دى ياعقرب
> ربنا يباركك مشكور على هذة المعلومات


ديه حلوتك يا باشا ايه الكلام الجميل ده انا مستهلوش ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ام سهم (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*

سلام المسيح يكون معكم
بشكرك يا اخي على التوضيح والرب يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك. آمين


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حل مشكلة العربي في الياهو*



ام سهم قال:


> سلام المسيح يكون معكم
> بشكرك يا اخي على التوضيح والرب يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتك. آمين


ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ام سهم و يحميكي


----------

